
10 Questions to ask app developers before you hire them - sun_noize
https://easternpeak.com/blog/10-questions-to-ask-app-developers-before-you-hire-them/?utm_source=ycomb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=10-questions-to-developers
======
sharemywin
Those a pretty good suggestions. The "How you make money" one to me isn't a
deal breaker, but you should probably have someone with previous experience at
that available. maybe as a different contractor. I had pretty good a
experience hiring someone hourly and coming up with a list of things I wanted
done each week. but I need to be available for questions.

